# Want to buy Carrera Vanquish Road Bike.



## NewRider (15 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a Carrera Vanquish Road Bike. Needs to be a large size frame as I'm 6'2''. Not too worried about the year of the bike but the bike should be in good condition.

I live in London and can come to pick it up if you are nearby.

Thank you.


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (6 Aug 2009)

there's one on e bay worth a look


----------

